# Fish scale carving on foregrip



## GAnaturalist (May 28, 2008)

This is a foregrip on a 10/22, not finished yet, still working on it. The fish scale goes all the way around, and takes a lot of time to complete too.


----------



## dawg2 (May 28, 2008)

I like that!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 28, 2008)

How do you do that?

Looks great!


----------



## DRB1313 (May 28, 2008)

Very Nice work!!!


----------



## bighonkinjeep (May 28, 2008)

Wow! I like it.You are gifted.


----------



## GAnaturalist (May 28, 2008)

Thanks, 

I used a stick on template that I printed out from another template ! I get most of my supplies from www.graphictransfer.net

good stuff


----------



## Burl E. (May 29, 2008)

That is sexy! You have talent!


----------



## biggtruxx (May 29, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## doublebarrel (May 29, 2008)

Hand checkering is bad enough! Great work!


----------



## EMC-GUN (May 30, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Buck111 (May 30, 2008)

Dang, that's good looking work!


----------



## GAnaturalist (May 30, 2008)

Thanks, I have a lot more to do. I might as well put fish scale on the hand rip too. 

I plan on putting a wildlife scene on the buttstock, but I am not sure what. Small game of some type ?


----------



## jman9977 (May 31, 2008)

Looks great, What kind of tool are you using to cut this out?


----------



## cpowel10 (May 31, 2008)

Looks good!  Thats unique, I've never seen fish scales on a stock before!


----------



## mike bell (May 31, 2008)

Good work.  


When I took Engraving classes in gunsmithing school,  I started a collection of pictures to use and we also learned some tricks for copying pictures onto usable prints for transfer patterns.  One trick was using a photo copier to resize it to a usble.  Then transferring the print by laying it on the plate (face down) and transfer it by wiping spirits on the paper (if I remember right).  I have it in my notes somewhere....  Also you can trace over a picture with a scratch awl on to mylar.  Then fill in the scratches with a black ink and then you can copy and or flip it as a reverse image also.  Works good for fancy script and stuff too.

I have some pics and drawings for engraving so if you need anything holler and I'll look for it


----------



## GAnaturalist (May 31, 2008)

jman9977 said:


> Looks great, What kind of tool are you using to cut this out?



I am using a standard dremel with a pen extension (30,000 rpm's), and various wood chisels for certain steps. 

I would prefer to use an air impact tool (200,000-300,000 rpm's), but I do not have the funds for that yet. 

Thanks again, GAn


----------



## OkieHunter (Jun 4, 2008)

I can't tell if I like it or not it is different and it does grow on you the more you look at it. Do you have a finished rifle done this way that you could share some more pic's


----------



## hevishot (Jun 4, 2008)

very NICE!-looks great!


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 4, 2008)

Sweeet!

Let's see it when it's done and assembled on the rifle.

Great work!  And different!


----------

